# 30 day shred question



## littleblonde

I am on day 3 today. I do ache a little. But more so when i come to doing the exercise. Will i continue to ache till i stop it for a few days or will it eventually stop aching? I assume that at some point my endurance will get better?

For anyone thinking of doing it. Do it do it do it haha its so much fun and great if you dont have much time. Got me for £5 from amazon and im certain its free delivery to. x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Week.1 day 3?
The ache will.drift away, you will become better within.7-10days.


----------



## Princess Lou

There are a number of threads about this on MFP.
I can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## littleblonde

i loveeeee it. Cant do the push ups yet. Not even the modified bits. But can do the rest.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive been tryinv do push ups for 2yrs can.do 2 proper 10 with knees but really aint my area! fab if you can manage all the rest what size weights you using? :)


----------



## meow951

MummyToAmberx said:


> Ive been tryinv do push ups for 2yrs can.do 2 proper 10 with knees but really aint my area! fab if you can manage all the rest what size weights you using? :)

what size weights do you use? My dvd arrived this morning!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey i.used 2.3kg.

Deffo.use pair that you feel youd have push yourself to finish the sets so you feel the burn


----------



## sammiwry

Cant wait for my DVD to arrive think I'm going to start with 3kg weights as used to carrying a fair bit of weight at work


----------



## littleblonde

i got these

https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...gId=1500002901&langId=-1&productId=1501072149

But im a beginner x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

littleblonde said:


> i got these
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...gId=1500002901&langId=-1&productId=1501072149
> 
> But im a beginner x

Great starting point! x


----------



## Princess Lou

My DVD arrived this morning, starting Monday.


----------



## meow951

Mine arrived yesterday, starting tomorrow. I watched some of it and i'm feeling a bit scared :haha: Jillian looks tough!


----------



## Sarahkka

The burn and the sore muscle stuff tells you that it's working. And as Jillian says in the first workout, if you want significant change on only 20 minutes of working out per day, then you have to commit to pushing really hard (obviously not hurting yourself, but it should be hard to get through the circuits).
I agree - I LOVE the length of the workouts. It makes working out logistically possible! I did the P90x workout and while I got great results, it was REALLY hard to carve out the 60-90 minutes everyday.


----------



## MissCurly

i dont do the exercises everyday, prob about 3-4 times a week. And i try and do other stuff like walking too.

I do think its important to have atleast one day rest a week though.

And oh yeah i LOVE the ache! although havnt had achey muscles in a while...


----------



## sammiwry

My dvd has been posted!! estimated arrival is weds!!


----------



## littleblonde

good luck to you all. i have done day 4 so onto day 5 tommrrow. I have noticed a slight improvement with 1st 2 minutes of cardio. I can go around 15 seconds long before i have to stop for a second, x


----------



## Raven24

Ive started thi dvd a couple of tmes but i have only ever done the firet ten days and then something happen and i end up stopping :/ 
Think im going to give it another go though, the pain does get better after the first 4 days or so.


----------



## littleblonde

day 5 for today. Cant wait to here how you all get on. please come back and update here x


----------



## sammiwry

I will!! I'm looking forward to starting it!!


----------



## MissCurly

finally my back muscles- below my shoulders are achey this morning! yes!!

My arms are soo weak.
cant wait to be able to do pushups properly.


----------



## babyhopesxx

Can i ask, what is the 30 day shred???? :wacko:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

babyhopesxx said:


> Can i ask, what is the 30 day shred???? :wacko:

Google/youtube jillian michael.30 day shred.
Shes trainer off biggest loser, its 20mins circuit training & strength training; 3 levels.


----------



## babyhopesxx

MummyToAmberx said:


> babyhopesxx said:
> 
> 
> Can i ask, what is the 30 day shred???? :wacko:
> 
> Google/youtube jillian michael.30 day shred.
> Shes trainer off biggest loser, its 20mins circuit training & strength training; 3 levels.Click to expand...

:shock: wow i've just seen it on youtube and i ache just watching it, lol. No surprise you ache for days after! I've got separated stomach muscles (not sure of the medical term) and they're still not great so i will wait till i'm a bit stronger. It does seem like a great workout though. I will stick to my walking and swimming for now though :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Come on DVD hurry up


----------



## sam19

Started this before christmas got to day 5 it did get easier but I stopped! Came back to it today and managed 5 minutes before I had to run upstairs to stop the kids fighting! came back down and couldn't be bothered!! so hopefully will try and do it tmw morning in peace whilst kids at school!


----------



## PinkEmily

Just ordered this, hope i can keep up with it!


----------



## SarahSausage

I just did Day 1 and found it okay. I like that it's only 20 mins per day to try to fit in. I used to be really into fitness but since falling pregnant & having little one I haven't done a thing. So haven't exercised in a year & a half!! I find it hard to find the time now with working full time, husband having shifts and just to find the energy at the minute is tough. Am hoping I stick with this even if I miss a day here & there I want to complete it in more or less 30 days. 
I have to say I feel pretty good after it-that should encourage me to exercise if nothing else.


----------



## PinkEmily

I started it today. Going to be aching tomorrow :D 

LO made me laugh, when i was lying on my back using the weights he sat on my yummy and started jumping on it. Such a helpful little dude.


----------

